# Bluetooth manager for FreeBSD (GUI)



## alexdl (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello,

 I just want to tell you about a new desktop app for FreeBSD - Bt4BSD. It's a simple bluetooth manager (frontend for obexapp) specially for FreeBSD/PC-BSD. Not too functional now, but I think it's useful for users who use the system as a desktop.

So here it is:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/bt4bsd/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2011)

We generally discourage users from installing third-party software outside of the ports tree or the package system. Will you make this available as an official port?


----------



## alexdl (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, it's in the plans.


----------



## hedgehog (Jun 2, 2011)

GUI for the ftrn channel! I love you! I hope there's will be a port soon :]


----------



## lockdoc (Jun 2, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> We generally discourage users from installing third-party software outside of the ports tree or the package system...


Why would you discourage them?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2011)

Because non-port/package software tends to install executables, libraries and configuration files outside of /usr/local/, e.g. in /bin/, /usr/bin/, /usr/lib/, /var/lib/, /etc/, et cetera. That is strictly base system territory. Not only does this make it very hard to track down what gets installed where, but there's also usually not a proper way to deinstall external software, so remnants of it get left behind, and may interfere with later versions. Everything installed using a port or a package is traceable, maintainable, upgradeable, and deinstallable (because of pkg-plist, the ports Mk structure, and other mechanisms) using specialized tools (pkg_* and port management tools).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2011)

Additionally, the ports/package system maintains dependency lists to prevent removing things that are still required by another package.


----------



## Gusi (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it only for i386? I tried it with amd64 but I was unable to compile.


----------



## alexdl (Jun 3, 2011)

At the moment the assembly has been tested only on i386.


----------



## brahmann (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all, so this software never got to ports?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

FreeBSD Foundation-supported projects: call for ideas, November 2021

This topic is now linked from the summary of ideas. 



kenny_w said:


> … Is there a GUI bluetooth manager …



For the 2011 application, install.sh comprises:


```
#!/bin/sh
echo "Checking for Obexapp > "
if ls /usr/local/bin/obexapp
then
  echo OK
else
  echo "Unable to find /usr/local/bin/obexapp"
  echo Stop
  exit
fi
cp ./bt4bsd /usr/local/bin/bt4bsd && cp ./bsysunit /usr/sbin/bsysunit && echo "Warning: setting SUID bit for file /usr/sbin/bsysunit" && chmod u+s /usr/sbin/bsysunit && cp ./deinstall.sh /usr/local/bin/bt4bsd-deinstall &&
{ echo "Bt4BSD was successfully installed"
  echo "  bt4bsd - run Bt4BSD"
  echo "  bt4bsd-deinstall  - deinstall Bt4BSD"
}
```

/usr/local/bin/obexapp is provided by comms/obexapp.

Testing an installation of the 2011 application: 


```
% ls -hl
total 2
-rwxr-xr-x  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin    88K  1 Jun  2011 bsysunit
-rwxr-xr-x  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   4.2M  1 Jun  2011 bt4bsd
-rwxr-xr-x  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   149B  1 Jun  2011 deinstall.sh
-rwxr-xr-x  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   506B  1 Jun  2011 install.sh
-rwxr-xr-x  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   741B  1 Jun  2011 README
% sudo ./install.sh
grahamperrin's password:
Checking for Obexapp >
/usr/local/bin/obexapp
OK
Warning: setting SUID bit for file /usr/sbin/bsysunit
Bt4BSD was successfully installed
  bt4bsd - run Bt4BSD
  bt4bsd-deinstall  - deinstall Bt4BSD
% bt4bsd
ld-elf32.so.1: Shared object "libiconv.so.3" not found, required by "bt4bsd"
% pkg provides libiconv.so.3
% cat ./deinstall.sh
#!/bin/sh
{ rm /usr/local/bin/bt4bsd & rm /usr/sbin/bsysunit; } &&  echo "Bt4BSD was successfully deinstalled" && rm /usr/local/bin/bt4bsd-deinstall
% sudo ./deinstall.sh
Bt4BSD was successfully deinstalled
%
```

Notably: 



Gusi said:


> I tried it with amd64 but I was unable to compile.


----------



## unitrunker (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks Graham! Most interesting ...


----------



## eurohick2 (Jan 19, 2022)

alexdl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just want to tell you about a new desktop app for FreeBSD - Bt4BSD. It's a simple bluetooth manager (frontend for obexapp) specially for FreeBSD/PC-BSD. Not too functional now, but I think it's useful for users who use the system as a desktop.
> 
> ...



if i understand correctly, freebsd (an ex USA california product) does not allow such discussions, ip banning can (has) resulted


----------

